
England's Mental Health Experiment – Free Talking Therapy - DanBC
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/07/24/health/england-mental-health-treatment-therapy.html?partner=rss&emc=rss&smid=tw-nythealth&smtyp=cur
======
DanBC
The English NHS gathers a lot of data. Here's some for the IAPT programme:
[http://content.digital.nhs.uk/searchcatalogue?productid=2447...](http://content.digital.nhs.uk/searchcatalogue?productid=24470&q=iapt&sort=Relevance&size=10&page=1#top)

Here are my notes (not criticisms) of the article:

> offers virtually open-ended talk therapy

IAPT (Improved access to psychological therapy) is normally time limited to
about 10 weeks. The range is something like 6 to 12 weeks. You can self refer
again, but I guess some places would put limits on how often you could try it.

There's not much provision of the IAPT model for children, who normally have
different services.

You can usually self-refer, you don't normally need a GP referral. (That's not
true everywhere, but it is what's intended).

> at clinics

Some of it is telephone based, not face to face.

> The goal is to eventually create a system of primary care for mental health
> not just for England but for all of Britain.

Health is devolved in the UK. That means that there is a different health
system in England, Scotland, Wales, and Northern Ireland. England can't force
the other countries to take up IAPT.

